# Как борятся с рекламой на ТВ



## oleg45120 (16 Апр 2013)

Добрый день.
Вчера принимал участие в съемках телепередачи на НТВ. 

Редактор мне заявил, что если они не заклеют название аккордеона, то я в съемке принимать участие не буду. 
Типа, это реклама, которая на НТВ стоит бешеных денег.

В результате действий сотрудников телеканала мой аккордеон приобрел следующий вид:





Как вы относитесь к тому, что на телевидении заклеивают название музыкального инструмента скотчем? И так грубо заклеивают. Как клеймо на лоб!
Неужели телевизионщики перестали ценить красоту? Думают только о денежной наживе... 

Каким надо быть человеком, чтобы выпустить в эфир инструмент с такой наклейкой?

Я считаю, что таким образом просто позорят музыканта. Выглядит это просто ужасно, вульгарно.

Почему бы тогда не заклеивать музыкантам лица, они же тоже их рекламируют и за бесплатно.

Как бороться с таким произволом на ТВ?


----------



## MAN (16 Апр 2013)

Вот это неожиданность! Как давно я, оказывается, не включал телевизор и, в частности, канал НТВ. Так там, значит, планируют иногда показывать уже что-то и кроме рекламы, сериалов и ток-шоу? Ещё и с участием аккордеониста? Олег, а Вы не можете сказать, что это будет за передача и когда она выйдет в эфир?

oleg45120 писал:


> Редактор мне заявил, что если они не заклеют название аккордеона, то я в съемке принимать участие не буду.


 Вероятно, на это следовало бы выдвинуть ответное требование, чтобы на всё время, пока Вы с аккордеоном будете в кадре, с экрана убрали к чёртовой матери логотип телеканала, а ведущему таким же скотчем заклеили рот.

oleg45120 писал:


> Как бороться с таким произволом на ТВ?


Да пока никак видимо, не с парикмахерской однако придётся начинать когда-нибудь приводить страну в порядок.

Р.S. Вчера они налепили скотч на инструмент, сегодня потребуют взлохматить волосы и срочно сделать пирсинг, а завтра поставят условие играть непременно без штанов, вприпрыжку, и только ту музыку, которая у них "в формате"...


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Апр 2013)

*MAN*,
Передача "Говорим и показываем". когда выйдет не знаю. Я и гитарист Петр Маланов аккомпанируем певице Элеоноре Филиной, которая была главной героиней. 
А передача - очередное скандальное ток-шоу о разводах и судах, даже смотреть не хочется


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (16 Апр 2013)

А у Вас нет запасного аккордеона? Ведь жалко же "Викторию" портить.


----------



## acco (16 Апр 2013)

Под дурочка не получится выкрутится? Если сказать что VICTORIA это не марка инструмента, это имя вашей девушки или т.п. ?
Сказать что инструмент очень старый но очень хороший.. по внешнему виду он ведь на самом деле похож на старину. 
Сомневаюсь что на ТВ все знают все фабрили и модели инструментов.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Апр 2013)

*DiegoVaz3*,
Ну этот скотч следов не оставляет, да и не ожидал такого расклада. Просто весь внешний вид теряется


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (17 Апр 2013)

Я видел фотографию Грейсона Мейсфилда, где у него заклеено "Титано" и написано "Хонер" на аккордеоне.
facebook


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Апр 2013)

*DiegoVaz3*,
Весьма странный ход! Если он рекламирует Хонер, почему Хонер ему не сделает достойный выборный инструмент
*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Да им бесполезно что-то объяснять. Видят буквы - значит надо заклеить! Хотя многие аккордеонисты свои имена пишут на инструментах


----------



## MAN (17 Апр 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Я и гитарист Петр Маланов аккомпанируем певице Элеоноре Филиной


Знакомое имя, правда ту Элеонору Филину, о которой я имею некоторое представление (супругу Эдуарда Успенского и его соведущую в телепередаче "В нашу гавань заходили корабли"), я бы певицей назвать не решился, не смотря на её смелые попытки в вышеупомянутой передаче именно петь, вернее сказать как раз посмотрев на них. Наверное Вы имели дело с её тёзкой.


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Апр 2013)

*MAN*,
Мы с ней и играем. Я назвал певицей, потому что она поет, не вдаваясь в вокальные данные и манеру исполнения.


----------

